# Round trips



## MRVEGAS711 (Sep 27, 2015)

How does one do round trips as a Uber driver. Many times people just want to pick something up and go back. I'm getting screwed as a one way fare. If I refuse them, I get a ratings screw.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

You either refuse them or do it, that's it.


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

MRVEGAS711 said:


> How does one do round trips as a Uber driver. Many times people just want to pick something up and go back. I'm getting screwed as a one way fare. If I refuse them, I get a ratings screw.


Are you even a uber driver ? You are being paid by mile regardless of it being a round trip.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

I don't understand the point of your question.

It works like any other trip. You arrive, the rider gets in the car, you start the trip, you drive them to where they want to go, and by that point they should have told you they want to run in the store or whatever and then go back to where you picked them up.

You wait while they run in and do their thing, they come back and get in your car, you drive them back to where you picked them up and end the trip.

Not sure why this is confusing to you.


----------



## MISC (Nov 8, 2015)

Getting paid by the mile and minute so as long as they are not making you wait too long I would do it. More $$ for you.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

If your question is do you need to enter a destination for a trip the answer is no. Like FlDriver said, just put them in your car and go. The app tracks your trip and your total mileage. You can drive around in circles all day and get paid. There are some drivers who insist on entering a destination because they're worried the passenger will contact Uber and say the trip was invalid. But I've never worried about that. I've done a number of trips where the rider gets in and says "I'll just tell you where to go," and I'm fine with that.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Round trip is double the fare sooo?

Just have them enter the first destination, take them there, keep app going, then have them enter the second. Lather rinse and repeat.

I disagree with Coachman. I always have them enter the destination or I do it for them. This way there is a record.


----------



## Nemo (Sep 17, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Round trip is double the fare sooo?
> 
> Just have them enter the first destination, take them there, keep app going, then have them enter the second. Lather rinse and repeat.
> 
> I disagree with Coachman. I always have them enter the destination or I do it for them. This way there is a record.


had many round trips that were min. fare, how is that double?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I disagree with Coachman. I always have them enter the destination or I do it for them. This way there is a record.


Just curious, what "record" do you feel needs to be kept?

A guy gets in and there's no destination input. I ask him for the address and he says "I'm going to my office in Grapevine. Just get on the highway and I'll let you know when to exit."

There's going to be a record of my start point and a record of my end point. What additional purpose does it serve in this case to enter the destination address? Especially after he's made it clear he just wants me to start driving?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Nemo said:


> had many round trips that were min. fare, how is that double?


Fair enough. Then drop them and ask them to ping when they are ready.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Just curious, what "record" do you feel needs to be kept?
> 
> A guy gets in and there's no destination input. I ask him for the address and he says "I'm going to my office in Grapevine. Just get on the highway and I'll let you know when to exit."
> 
> There's going to be a record of my start point and a record of my end point. What additional purpose does it serve in this case to enter the destination address? Especially after he's made it clear he just wants me to start driving?


He can say anything. That you kept driving after you dropped him before ending the trip. A woman can claim you drove her to a spot she didn't ask you to drive her to. They can say I said the Peabody hotel, not the Hilton and got out because they were mad you drove them so far out of the way. They can give you a bad route on purpose just so they can later say I told him I wanted to go to X and this is the way he drove me.

If they enter the destination, any error is theirs. Any claim against you is moot.

Besides, it eliminates real errors. What if they say one place and you mishear and drive to another on accident?

I also hate following the pax instructions because half the time they aren't paying attention or aren't warning you of turns on time.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> He can say anything. That you kept driving after you dropped him before ending the trip. A woman can claim you drove her to a spot she didn't ask you to drive her to. They can say I said the Peabody hotel, not the Hilton and got out because they were mad you drove them so far out of the way. They can give you a bad route on purpose just so they can later say I told him I wanted to go to X and this is the way he drove me.
> 
> If they enter the destination, any error is theirs. Any claim against you is moot.
> 
> ...


In that case,Uber will always take the pax'$ side and adjust the fare without notifying you. I have manually entered destination the pax needed to return.therefore it is possible to change the address even after dropping off a pax and then driving around with a record of the trip. Pax usually would never resort to such means in the same way a driver would not throw up on the back seat and take pictures of it and ask uber for a cleaning fee. How about asking a pax if they have a preferred route even though they have the destination in the app and they respond to it with a YES! There could be endless "what if's" in this case,but then it would turn into paranoia.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Just curious, what "record" do you feel needs to be kept?


For what its worth, it pays to have a record. I did a long round trip and almost got taken for a ride. Uber tracked the miles but they only paid from point A to point C, despite the distance between A and B, then B to C, which was considerable (whole trip was over 30 miles but they wanted to pay for the 3 or 4 miles A to C). It might not make a difference on short trips, but I'd rather have a record.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> For what its worth, it pays to have a record. I did a long round trip and almost got taken for a ride. Uber tracked the miles but they only paid from point A to point C, despite the distance between A and B, then B to C, which was considerable (whole trip was over 30 miles but they wanted to pay for the 3 or 4 miles A to C). It might not make a difference on short trips, but I'd rather have a record.


Its one of the reasons I have a dash cam which records in the vehicle (that way if the rider disputes anything, I can go back and prove otherwise). I also normally insist on entering the destination.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

A lot of the trips I do at night are drug runs. They run out, get their fix, jump back in and head back to the original pick up.

Easy peasy


----------



## MRVEGAS711 (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks for all the answers, not positive I have the best answer out there but let me try to put it into a capsule.
If I get pinged to go from point A to 5 miles away at point B. They guy tells me he's just picking up his check. So I go to point B....wait 5 minutes, he comes back with his check, I turn around and drive 5 miles back to point of origin (A). I then slide the drop of passenger bar which says I am dropping him off at point B (his original destination to pick up his check).
So.....uber is going to know, somehow, that I drove 10 miles round trip and waited 5 minutes and I will be paid for that???


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

You can drive circles around the dumpster and still get payed. But you didn't here that from me.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

MRVEGAS711 said:


> Thanks for all the answers, not positive I have the best answer out there but let me try to put it into a capsule.
> If I get pinged to go from point A to 5 miles away at point B. They guy tells me he's just picking up his check. So I go to point B....wait 5 minutes, he comes back with his check, I turn around and drive 5 miles back to point of origin (A). I then slide the drop of passenger bar which says I am dropping him off at point B (his original destination to pick up his check).
> So.....uber is going to know, somehow, that I drove 10 miles round trip and waited 5 minutes and I will be paid for that???


Uber wont care if you drive around in circles for 20 mins. As long as you hit start and end, you will be paid. If the trip is legitimate - then all is good. I had a UberBlack client the other day who I drove 20 mins to pick up. She tells me when I ring her that her husband has already ordered a car but she apologized profusely and told me to bill her for it. I told her I couldnt. She then said "drive for 20 mins with the meter on and then end the trip!". So I drove for 10 mins and then ended. All was good. Never had the trip canceled by Uber and she didnt complain (if she ever remembered what the bill was for the next morning).


----------



## MRVEGAS711 (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I had a "run" for some "fixes" and was brand new at the time. I did not know I could have kept the app running for the round trip and I made him start a new trip AFTER we rode around looking for the "fixes". At any rate I made out like a bandit that night despite how creepy the rider and his 2 new additions (one human) to the ride were.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

The thing is uber gets an extra srf if the pax request the return trip. Since my srf is 2.45 and .21 a min, at just over 12 minutes wait, with engine off, I get the equal pay and not uber.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

I've driven professionally and I decided to see how Uber works, and if I can actually make money at it. I've learned how to deal with the public transporting them etc long ago. So I do know how to deal with people when they are just at their best possible moment in life and sitting in your back seat. This is why we have therapists, I'm going to have to charge riders more to give them therapy sessions  Anyways, I had no idea you could make round trips until a rider showed me how to do that. 

So.......... is the information not on Ubers page? No round trip training video? Knowing this can be done is great, because you can make the fare back etc.....However while I was waiting on one round trip I got two requests, I hadn't dropped off the passenger yet I was waiting on them, and I hadn't clicked "drop off" yet because I was waiting and the meter is running.

Now I have been flagged for refusing two Uber requests consecutively. I did refuse two back to back while I was sitting and messing with my phone and was logged on waiting for a call, and yes it logs you off if you miss two calls. So which two missed calls am I being spanked for ? The ones on my first day trying to figure out how their system works, or for waiting for the lady who asked me to wait, and understood that shes on the meter while I wait?


----------



## devilmountain (Nov 24, 2015)

I had a 120 mile round trip a while back, a guy wanted to pick this model up in a different city and bring her back for a photo shoot. It was an odd trip but whatever, point A to B back to A.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

I like round trips because it brings me back to square one with double the money as anticipated with the ping to start in the first place.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

To avoid the pings while waiting, change the destination to the start point.


----------

